# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Η Forthnet και τα hotspots

## Belibem

"Η υπηρεσία Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης στο Internet FORTHnet Wi-Fi σας επιτρέπει να συνδεθείτε στο Internet γρήγορα, εύκολα και άμεσα, χωρίς καλώδια & χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες από οποιοδήποτε FORTHnet HotSpot με το laptop ή το PDA σας."

"Συνδεθείτε ασύρματα στο Internet γρήγορα και οικονομικά μέσω των κάρτων προπληρωμένου χρόνου πρόσβασης NetKey Wi-Fi."

 ::   ::  

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/corpor ... c=10007775

----------


## dimkasta

Πρόκειται για χρήση σε εσωτερικό χώρο καταστημάτων κλπ.
Παράδειγμα στα starbacks

Δεν έχει σχέση με εμάς...

----------


## dti

Σωστά, καθώς και σε αρκετά ξενοδοχεία.

Το θέμα πάντως είναι οτι σιγά - σιγά υπάρχει παρουσία γνωστών telcos και ISP's (Vodafone, Forthnet, κλπ.) σε αρκετά κεντρικά σημεία (Πλ. Συντάγματος, Πλ. Ομονοίας, κλπ.) και σε εξωτερικούς χώρους (από τα γειτονικά "εσωτερικά" hotspots) οπότε είναι θέμα χρόνου να γενικευθεί αυτό το φαινόμενο. 
Κάτι που σίγουρα θα επιταχυνθεί από την κυκλοφορία των νέων μοντέλων κινητών τηλεφώνων που θα ενσωματώνουν και wi-fi κάρτα...

----------


## papashark

Kαθώς και την υλοποίηση των επιδοτήσεων που έδωσε η ΚτΠ...

----------


## Belibem

Εσωτερικούς χώρους??!

".... Ν. Φιλαδέλφεια Πλατεία Ελ. Βενιζέλου
Βάρκιζα Άρεως & Απόλλωνος, Πλατεία Βάρκιζας
Βούλα Βασιλέως Παύλου 82,Κεντρική Πλατεία Βούλας
Θέση Δραφάκι Νέα Περιφερειακή Οδός Μυκόνου ..."

Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μας πιάσανε στον ύπνο. Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει εμπορική πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο μέσω WiFi, από δημόσιο χώρο?

----------


## dimkasta

Ίσως κάτι ξέρουν παραπάνω από μας για την αντιμετώπιση της μπάντας από το κράτος, αυτές οι εταιρείες με τα χοντρά πακέτα και τους τρελλά πληρωμένους νομικούς συμβούλους.
(όχι ότι δεν έχω ακούσει και διάφορες καφρίλες από τέτοιους ειδήμονες...).

----------


## orion

> Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει εμπορική πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο μέσω WiFi, από δημόσιο χώρο?


Φυσικα! Την στιγμη που το ιδιο το κρατος σε επιδοτει για hotspot και την στιγμη που το κρατος και παλι (ΕΕΤΤ) περνει ποσοστο επι του τζιρου των hotspot ολα επιτρεπονται. 

Αφηστε πια αυτη την πιπιλα οτι δεν υπαρχει εμπορικη χρηση και οτι ο αερας ειναι δικος μας. Εθελοτυφλουμε....

----------


## papashark

> Aφηστε πια αυτη την πιπιλα οτι δεν υπαρχει εμπορικη χρηση και οτι ο αερας ειναι δικος μας. Εθελοτυφλουμε....



άσε, εδώ ζητάμε και συχνότητες για αποκλειστική χρήση, έχουμε ξεφύγει προ πολλού.....

----------


## dti

> Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μας πιάσανε στον ύπνο.


Τόσο καιρό τα έλεγα, αλλά...  ::  

Μετά από κανα χρόνο θα ανακαλύψετε και τα δίκτυα των δήμων που όπου νά ΄ναι θα σκάσουν μύτη (πάλι με τις επιδοτήσεις της ΚτΠ).  ::  

Μετά από 2 χρόνια θα έχει εμπεδωθεί σε όλους η εντύπωση οτι το WiMax δεν είναι απλά ένα πυροτέχνημα του Marketing...  ::  

Τέσπα, οι εξελίξεις δεν θα περιμένουν ...αφού εμείς δεν ενδιαφερθήκαμε όταν έπρεπε. 
Τώρα το πολύ - πολύ να έχουμε κι εμείς κάποιο awmn freespot δίπλα στα υπόλοιπα εμπορικά hotspots.

----------


## papashark

> Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μας πιάσανε στον ύπνο. Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει εμπορική πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο μέσω WiFi, από δημόσιο χώρο?


Κανονικά όχι, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορεις να περιορίσεις το σήμα μόνο σε περίκληστους χώρους.

Άσε που δεν ασχολείτε κανείς...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Belibem
> 
> Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μας πιάσανε στον ύπνο. Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει εμπορική πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο μέσω WiFi, από δημόσιο χώρο?
> 
> 
> Κανονικά όχι, αλλά *η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορεις να περιορίσεις το σήμα μόνο σε περίκληστους χώρους*.
> 
> Άσε που δεν ασχολείτε κανείς...


Σε λίγο θα πεις αυτό που έλεγα κι εγώ παλιότερα ...αλλά φοβόμασταν να το λέμε και να το παραδεχόμαστε φανερά, μήπως και συμβεί αυτό που τελικά συνέβη (αλλά φαινόταν καθαρά οτι πήγαινε προς τα εκεί...).

----------


## papashark

Δεν θυμάμαι τι είχες πει, έχεις πει πολλά σε γενικές γραμμές, και δεν τα θυμάμαι όλα  ::

----------


## nvak

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ? 
Αν στον κορμό του AWMN συνδέσουμε κάποιον ISP, μπορεί αυτός να μας μοιράσει ιντερνετ επι πληρωμή ? 
Είναι νόμιμο ?

----------


## andreas

ωχχχχ  ::

----------


## racer

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ? 
> Αν στον κορμό του AWMN συνδέσουμε κάποιον ISP, μπορεί αυτός να μας μοιράσει ιντερνετ επι πληρωμή ? 
> Είναι νόμιμο ?


Κι άλλον?

----------


## dti

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ? 
> Αν στον κορμό του AWMN συνδέσουμε κάποιον ISP, μπορεί αυτός να μας μοιράσει ιντερνετ επι πληρωμή ? 
> Είναι νόμιμο ?


Τα ασύρματα bb links στα 2.4 GHz για όσους κάνουν εμπορική χρήση απαγορεύονται.

Προβλέπεται μόνο ενσύρματη διασύνδεση, ή με LMDS, ή μέσω δορυφόρου.
Τώρα βέβαια θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει κάποιο ap από hotspot που βρίσκεται δίπλα σε κόμβο μας, (ξέρω μία χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση ...μεσοτοιχία στην κυριολεξία) στο οποίο θα μπορούσε να συνδεθεί ένας και μόνο client, κάτι σαν bb link δηλαδή. Μετά όλα είναι απλά, ...έως πολύ σύνθετα (όταν το αντιληφθούν οι υπόλοιποι ISP's).

----------


## nvak

Δηλαδή το μοίρασμα μίας ADSL γραμής και ο επιμερισμός των εξόδων είναι παράνομη ενέργεια ? 

Αν δεν είναι, τότε εγώ μπορώ να μισθώσω ένα λινκ με forthnet και να το επιμεριστούμε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ? 
> Αν στον κορμό του AWMN συνδέσουμε κάποιον ISP, μπορεί αυτός να μας μοιράσει ιντερνετ επι πληρωμή ? 
> Είναι νόμιμο ?


Νομιμότατο αν και ο παροχος το επέτρεπε… λέω εγώ…. και μια καλή ιδέα… Ούτως ή άλλως αυτό γίνεται σε τοπικό επίπεδο από πολλούς…

Αλλά επειδή το έχω συζητήσει είδη “υποθετικά πάντα και σε φιλικό επίπεδο” με κάποιους γνωστούς κατά καιρούς, το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι πάντα κάτι τέτοιοι συνδυασμοί δουλεύουν σε επίπεδο πάρε δώσε παρά δώσε και πάρε…
Το ποιο πιθανό είναι να ζητήσουν bandwidth ή κάτι άλλο σαν αντάλλαγμα. (εικασίες της συζήτησης και όχι facts).

Πάντως αν καταφέρουμε και παραδεχτούμε μια μέρα ότι αυτό το δίκτυο μεγαλώνει και αλλάζει πρόσωπο ίσως… λέω ίσως… κάποια στιγμή με ωριμότητα και σύνεση καλά θα ήταν να βλέπαμε και τέτοια ενδεχόμενα. Και επαναλαμβάνω ίσως, να είχαμε κάποιες καλές απολαβές με μικρό κόστος…

Όσο και αν ακούγεται λίγο αντίθετο στην φιλοσοφία του δικτύου, ένα μέρος από τις συνδρομές του συλλόγου θα μπορούσαν να πηγαίνουν για αυτό τον σκοπό… Και κίνητρο θα ήταν αλλά και μια ουσιαστική και περιζήτητη παροχή προς τα μέλη.

Όσο για τα hotspot… στην παρούσα φάση δεν απειλούν καθόλου ούτε εμάς ούτε το δίκτυο… στα 6-10 euro την ώρα (ξέρω κόσμο που πίνει ληγμένο γάλα και δεεεεεν έχει ουδεμία σχέση με τέτοιες επενδύσεις) με πολύ λιγότερη από 20% διείσδυση του IT στην Ελλάδα (πόσο μάλλον του IT Literacy) δεν υπάρχει καμία σοβαρή ανησυχία. Εγώ θεωρώ τα hotspot σαν μια επιδοτούμενη Marketing παρουσία των ISP σε διάφορους χώρους παρά σαν μια βιώσιμη εμπορική κίνηση… Έχουμε πολύ μέλλον εντω στο Ελλαντουλα…

Κατά την γνώμη μου… Όπου ήταν να πάει το HotSpoting πήγε… έχει πολύ λίγο ακόμα μέλλον για τους ISP εκτός αν κάνουν μεγάλα ανοίγματα με τελείως αναδιαμορφωμένα πακέτα υπηρεσιών και σαφώς επενδύσεων... Τέτοια όμως που να μην απειλούν τα άλλα προϊόντα τους????

 ::  Just brainstorming  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, σύμφωνα με το απαράδεκτο νομικό πλαίσιο, απαγορεύεται η χρήση των 2,4 για σύνδεση σε κοινόχρηστα δίκτυα (πχ internet)...

Διορθώστε/βρίστε/κοπανήστε με αν κάνω λάθος αλλά απ'ότι θυμάμαι έτσι είναι. Τώρα τι γίνεται με τα hotspots...

----------


## Achille

Απαγορεύεται να πωλείται διασύνδεση στα 2.4GHz. Επιτρέπονται τα hotspots. Εφόσον 2 σημεία είναι στην κυριότητα του ιδίου φορέα, επιτρέπεται να περνάει οτιδήποτε από p2p link.

Στο παράδειγμά μας, μπορεί ο σύλλογος να αγοράσει bandwidth και να το μοιράζει στα μέλη του. Γκρίζο σημείο: τι γίνεται όταν χρησιμοποιούνται κόμβοι μη μελών.

Εγώ πάντως είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος με την ιδέα αυτή, πιστεύω ότι δεν ταιρίαζει στο χαρακτήρα του δικτύου μας.

Δεν θέλουμε να γίνουμε "φτηνός παροχέας Internet", όπως είχε γίνει η EEXI τη δεκαετία του '90, που κανένας σχεδόν δεν γνώριζε ότι ήταν σύλλογος και τι σκοπούς είχε, παρά μόνο ότι ήταν ο πιο φτηνός ISP.

----------


## nvak

Αν οργανωθούμε στα πρότυπα Ραδιοερασιτεχνικού Σωματείου δεν θα κινδυνεύουμε να χάσουμε τον χαρακτήρα μας, μιας και τότε δεν θα αρκούσε απλά να δώσει κάποιος 50€ και να γίνει μέλος για να παίρνει Ιντερνετ.

----------


## Achille

> Αν οργανωθούμε στα πρότυπα Ραδιοερασιτεχνικού Σωματείου δεν θα κινδυνεύουμε να χάσουμε τον χαρακτήρα μας, μιας και τότε δεν θα αρκούσε απλά να δώσει κάποιος 50� και να γίνει μέλος για να παίρνει Ιντερνετ.


Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δίνουν εξετάσεις και πιστοποιούνται από το κράτος οι γνώσεις τους.

Αν ζητήσουμε να γίνουμε και εμείς το ίδιο, θα μας πουν απλά να γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

Καλά είναι τα όνειρα, αλλά πρέπει να πατάμε και στην γη καμιά φορά.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ? 
> Αν στον κορμό του AWMN συνδέσουμε κάποιον ISP, μπορεί αυτός να μας μοιράσει ιντερνετ επι πληρωμή ? 
> Είναι νόμιμο ?
> 
> 
> Κι άλλον?



Moυ αρέσει Ηλία που δεν τσίμπησε κανείς.....

Είπαμε, έχουμε επιλεκτική ευαισθησία  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Moυ αρέσει Ηλία που δεν τσίμπησε κανείς.....
> 
> Είπαμε, έχουμε επιλεκτική ευαισθησία


Δεν ήταν το Θέμα… please don’t break it…  ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Αν οργανωθούμε στα πρότυπα Ραδιοερασιτεχνικού Σωματείου δεν θα κινδυνεύουμε να χάσουμε τον χαρακτήρα μας, μιας και τότε δεν θα αρκούσε απλά να δώσει κάποιος 50� και να γίνει μέλος για να παίρνει Ιντερνετ.
> 
> 
> Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δίνουν εξετάσεις και πιστοποιούνται από το κράτος οι γνώσεις τους.
> 
> Αν ζητήσουμε να γίνουμε και εμείς το ίδιο, θα μας πουν απλά να γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
> 
> Καλά είναι τα όνειρα, αλλά πρέπει να πατάμε και στην γη καμιά φορά.


Πιστευω πως η πιστοποίηση δεν είναι κακό... και βέβαια δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες... αυτο που εννοεί ο Nvak είναι αντίστοιχο καθεστώς αλλά όχι ίδιο... Αντίστοιχα καθεστώτα μπορούν να υπάρξουν και προσωπικά δεν θα με πείραζε καθόλου αφού έχω αφιερώσει αρκετό χρόνο και χρήμα για το hobby μου να πάρω και μια άδεια και να το κάνω μια χαρά νομιμα... 

Προσωπικά δεν θα με πείραζε να δώσω και κάποιες εξετάσεις και ισως και να μην με πείραζε να με λένε και ραδιοερασιτέχνη... Όπως υπάρχουν το SV & SW ως διακριτά πράγματα θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει και κάτι για εμάς...

Πάντως θα ήθελα να ακούσω κι άλλες απόψεις και κυρίως προτάσεις...

----------


## RF

> Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δίνουν εξετάσεις και πιστοποιούνται από το κράτος οι γνώσεις τους.
> 
> Αν ζητήσουμε να γίνουμε και εμείς το ίδιο, θα μας πουν απλά να γίνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες.


Γιατί να μην γίνουμε ?

Δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο οι εξετάσεις και θα έχουμε αρκετά πλεονεκτήματα πχ εξαίρεση από έκδοση άδειας κατασκευής κεραιοσυστήματος και σίγουρα καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση από τους κρατικούς φορείς .

Προτείνω να συζητηθεί στην ΓΣ.

----------


## papashark

To να σε λένε sv1 κάτι, δεν είναι κακό, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα, είναι τίτλος γνώσεων.

Πως θα πιστοποιήσουμε εμείς τις γνώσεις μας, ώστε το awmn-xxx να είναι τίτλος γνώσεων ?

Το να συμμετάσχουμε εδώ μέσα, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουμε μάθει τα βασικά, και αυτό το έχω δει πολλές φορές από παλιά μέλη.....


Λάθος δρόμο έχουμε πάρει, επειδή δεν καθόμαστε να διαβάσουμε την κείμενη νομοθεσία, θα πάμε Αθήνα-Λαμία μέσω Θεσσαλονίκης.

Σε λίγες μέρες πιστεύω ότι θα έχω έτοιμες προτάσεις για το θέμα των κεραιοσυστημάτων αλλά και για τους 5470-5725.

Το θέμα των 5725-5875 το θεωρώ τελειωμένο, όποιος θέλει μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει με στοιχεία αυτά που έχω πει, όχι με γενικότητες.

----------


## argi

> Σε λίγες μέρες πιστεύω ότι θα έχω έτοιμες προτάσεις για το θέμα των κεραιοσυστημάτων αλλά και για τους 5470-5725.
> 
> Το θέμα των 5725-5875 το θεωρώ τελειωμένο, όποιος θέλει μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει με στοιχεία αυτά που έχω πει, όχι με γενικότητες.


Όταν λες τελειωμένο εννοείς λυμένο ή χαμένο? 

@rg!

----------


## papashark

Δυσκολη ερώτηση.

Λυμένο ως προς την νομιμότητα της χρήσης

Χαμένο όμως δεν είναι, εάν είμαστε σοβαροί, αντί να ζητάγαμε δικές μας συχνότητες βασισμένη σε μία λογική που δεν μπορώ εγώ να δεχθώ, θα μπορούσαμε να πρωτοστατούμε στην αλλαγή του ορίου της eirp στην ISM μπάντα, αφού εξετάζαμε σοβαρά τι έχουν κάνει άγγλοι και γερμανοί που είναι μέσα στην ΕΕ.....

----------


## argi

Παρόλο που έχω ακούσει αρκετές συζητήσεις σχετικά μπορείς να εξηγήσεις καλύτερα τι εννοείς σχετικά με το όριο eirp και τις άλλες χώρες?

@rg!

----------


## dti

Προφανώς εννοεί το 1 Watt EIRP που ισχύει στην Αγγλία για εξωτερικά links στα 5.8 GHz.

----------


## acoul

> Δεν θέλουμε να γίνουμε "φτηνός παροχέας Internet", όπως είχε γίνει η EEXI τη δεκαετία του '90, που κανένας σχεδόν δεν γνώριζε ότι ήταν σύλλογος και τι σκοπούς είχε, παρά μόνο ότι ήταν ο πιο φτηνός ISP.


Η ΕΕΧΙ είναι ένα σωματείο όπως το AWMN μη κερδοσκοπικό με σκοπό την προώθηση των τεχνολογιών Internet στην Ελλάδα. Δεν ανήκει σε κάποιον ιδιοκτήτη αλλά στα μέλη της που μπορούν να αποφασίζουν και να απολαμβάνουν τα "καλά" του σωματείου. 

Όταν το Internet στην Ελλάδα ήταν αποκλειστικό προνόμιο της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας η ΕΕΧΙ αποφάσισε να παρέχει φθηνό Internet μια και αυτό είχε ζήτηση εκείνη την εποχή. Δεν νομίζω ότι η ΕΕΧΙ έφερε το Internet στα σπίτια μας πιο φθηνά, αλλά σίγουρα επιτάχυνε κατά πολύ αυτή τη διαδικασία με την έντονη δραστηριότητά της στο χώρο, δραστηριότητα που θυμίζει κατά πολύ το μοντέλο του open source. 

Σήμερα που το φθηνό Internet είναι πραγματικότητα, το επίκεντρο της προσοχής είναι στο γρήγορο Internet και των νέων τεχνολογιών υλοποίησής του. 

Το AWMN είναι πραγματικά η λογική συνέπεια μιας μονοπωλιακής πολιτικής που κάνει κακό στον τόπο βάλλοντας ιδιαίτερα την ανάπτυξη της οικονομίας μας στον τομέα της πληροφορικής και της ανταγωνιστικότητας της χώρας, στον τομέα αυτό, σε διεθνή επίπεδο. 

Η Ελληνική οικονομία είναι κάπως έτσι: η νοοτροπία του έχουμε μια κατσίκα και κάθε μέρα την αρμέγουμε όλο και περισσότερο μέχρι να ψοφήσει. Αν ψοφήσει τότε θα ψάξουμε να βρούμε άλλη γιατί βρε αδερφέ - δημόσιος υπάλληλος mode - το όνειρο κάθε νεοΈλληνα -που να φροντίζεις μια ή και περισσότερες κατσίκες... ενώ θα έπρεπε να φιαχθεί μια φάρμα με πολύ καλές συνθήκες που να διασφαλίζουν την ποιότητα και ανάπτυξη του κατσικίσιου γάλακτος... 

Η συνέπεια της παραπάνω αντίληψης στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος στην δημόσια ζωή, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την δραστηριοποίηση του πολίτη και ένα παράδειγμα είναι το AWMN. 

Το γεγονός ότι στην Ελλάδα γίνονται πολλές παραβάσεις δεν σημαίνει ότι οι Έλληνες είναι λαός που του αρέσουν οι παραβάσεις. Το φαινόμενο αυτό δηλώνει την αδυναμία ορθής νομοθέτησης αλλά και την αξιολόγηση της λειτουργικότητάς του κάθε νόμου. 

Πέρα από το τι λένε οι σοφοί του AWMN αυτό θα ακολουθήσει την πορεία της ζήτησης και πιστεύω ότι θα αποτελέσει ένα μέσον επιτάχυνσης της ανάπτυξης στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα της πληροφορικής. Παλιά λέγαμε: όπως Αμερική - τώρα λέμε: όπως Open Source. Οπότε: Relax and enjoy the evolution - είναι το μόνο βέβαιο ότι τα πράγματα θα προχωρήσουν μπροστά, όπως στα παλία τα λεωφορεία που σπώχναν για να μπούν από πίσω και ούτε ο κατασκευαστής τους θα πίστευε πόσους Έλληνες* μπορούν να χωρέσουν αυτά τα οχήματα... 

--
* Η λέξη Έλληνας είναι αναφορά στην νοοτροπία του Έλληνα και δεν έχει σχέση με εθνικισμό.

----------


## socrates

Μου θυμίζει τις συζητήσεις που κάναμε στην electronica όταν ερχόντουσαν διάφοροι και με ρώταγαν τι είναι το awmn και η επόμενη τους ερώτηση ήταν τι κερδίζεις από αυτό. Άλλοι το καταλάβαιναν και άλλοι έφευγαν με την αρχική τους απορία αναπάντητη αφού αδυνατούσαν να συλλάβουν την ιδέα.

Η ιδέα πίσω από το Open Source ταιριάζει αρκετά με αυτή του awmn (και όπως αναφέρει και ο Αλέξανδρος με αυτή του ΕΕΧΙ).

Το σύνολο έναντι της μονάδας, πέρα από κάθε εγωισμό-κηδεμονισμό.

----------


## racer

Λίγο καθυστερημένο το παρακάτω post αλλά μιας και το πιάσαμε ας το πω.

Κατά καιρούς έχει αναφερθεί (κυρίως απ τον dti) ότι "κινδυνεύουμε" από τα hot-spots. Όπως είπε και ο John70, το Internet στην Ελλάδα έχει διείσδυση περίπου 20%, σας παραθέτω δεδομένα Αγγλίας λοιπόν:

Εδώ στο Manchester όλα τα cafe έχουνε hot-spot, εκτός από τα powered by t-mobile hot-spots των Starbucks που είναι σχετικώς φθηνά (λέμε τώρα) υπάρχουνε hot-spots σε όλες τις άλλες αλυσίδες cafe, σε σταθμούς τρένων, αεροδρόμια κ.λ.π.

Ποτέ και πουθενά δεν είδα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ να έχει ανοίξει laptop η PDA (δεν έσω δει κανέναν με PDA γενικότερα) σε cafe ή άλλο χώρο. Το μόνο μέρος που έχω δει ανοιχτά laptops είναι στα τρένα και εκεί βλέπανε ταινία η δουλεύανε, δεν ήτανε στο Internet (ναι έχει hot-spot σε πολλά τρένα).

Σημειώνετε ότι και εδώ είναι ακόμα πανάκριβα και ίσος αυτός να είναι ο λόγος που δεν πιάνουνε. Η μηνιαία συνδρομή για να έχεις unlimited access σε hot-spot (ο φθηνότερος τρόπος δηλαδή) είναι περίπου όσο έχει μία 512kbps aDSL γραμμή.

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα εγώ δεν προβλέπω κανέναν κίνδυνο από τα hot-spots στην Ελλάδα για τα επόμενα 5-10 χρόνια, εσείς?

----------


## NetTraptor

> John70, το Internet στην Ελλάδα έχει διείσδυση περίπου 20%


Lege me NetTraptor Matieeee please....
Και η πλάκα είναι ότι στο Παρίσι στο αεροδρόμιο δεν ντρέπεσαι να βγάλεις το laptop σου έξω καθόλου... στην αίθουσα αναμονής με τις καθυστερήσεις είναι ότι πρέπει... σίγουρα καλύτερο από περιοδικά ή να κοιτάς τον τοίχο... Και όχι μόνο εκεί αλλά και στα ξενοδοχεία και στα καφέ... παντού... εκεί παίζει πολύ orange..


Προχωρώντας, βλέπω ότι μερικά από τα παραπάνω post δείχνουν αυτό που ανέφερα παραπάνω… με ωριμότητα και σύνεση… Άλλα βέβαια, τείνουν (ακόμα?) να είναι σκοταδιστικά, αποκρυφισμού και στρουθοκαμηλισμού….

Φαίνεται ότι μερικοί διαβάζουν μόνο αυτό το forum και νομίζουν ότι με το να απωθήσουν, να κρύψουν, να “προστατέψουν” την πληροφορία και το “προνόμιο” awmn θα καταφέρουν να κρατήσουν τον “Θησαυρό” τους ενώ ταυτόχρονα απωθώντας την χρήση του internet μέσα από το backbone θα κρατήσουν το δίκτυο “Καθαρό”. Υπάρχουν και αλλού δέντρα που κάνουν φρούτα…google it
Όσο για το internet??? Είπαμε γίνετε είδη σε τοπικό και σε …. Επίπεδο… Μην αναφέρουμε τι άλλο μπορεί να περνάει μέσα από το δίκτυο … το Internet μας μάρανε??

Κάποιος μίλησε για φθηνό internet??? Φθηνό???? Πως το είδες φθηνό? Στα 200-300 euro minimum ανά άκρο??? Βάλε και πόσες ώρες δουλειάς?? Πόσες ώρες διάβασμα?? Με fully custom εξοπλισμό? Άστο ποιο φθηνή είναι μια ADSL και τρέχουν άλλοι για σένα. 

Πέραν αυτού όμως δεν ξέρω αν πολλοί από εσάς μιλάτε με κόσμο που θα, είναι σε φάση ή έχει μόλις συνδεθεί… Πολλοί έχουν την εντύπωση ότι κυκλοφορεί internet… Όταν τους το αρνείσαι όμως δεν πτοούνται καθόλου πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι όποιος μπαίνει στο τριπακι AWMN δεν θα το κάνει για το Internet και μόνο… άσε που μερικοί το κάνουν είδη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ενοχλούν και τόσο ποια.

Αααα και την κατσίκα κακό δεν είναι να την αρμέγεις, κατά μια άποψη για αυτό την έχεις… αν την προσέχεις την ταΐζεις και την μεγαλώνεις… μέχρι να τα τινάξει… της έχουμε προσφέρει και μας έχει προσφέρει…
Εμείς έχουμε άλλη νοοτροπία …. Τρώμε την κατσίκα από την μέρα ένα και μετά πίνουμε το γάλα της για να κατέβει η μπουκιά.  ::

----------


## andreas

> Πέραν αυτού όμως δεν ξέρω αν πολλοί από εσάς μιλάτε με κόσμο που θα, είναι σε φάση ή έχει μόλις συνδεθεί… Πολλοί έχουν την εντύπωση ότι κυκλοφορεί internet… Όταν τους το αρνείσαι όμως δεν πτοούνται καθόλου πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι όποιος μπαίνει στο τριπακι AWMN δεν θα το κάνει για το Internet και μόνο… άσε που μερικοί το κάνουν είδη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ενοχλούν και τόσο ποια.


Σιγουρα? Ειτε κανουν την ερωτηση "τοτε τι μου προσφερει?" ειτε γνωριζουν οτι γινεται στα "κρυφα" και σου λεει "ας μπω και σιγα σιγα θα παρω"  :: 

κρυφα ==> ΔΕΝ εννοω vpn ktl αλλα οτι μοιραζεται μεταξυ συγκεκριμενων ατομων

----------


## dti

> Κατά καιρούς έχει αναφερθεί (κυρίως απ τον dti) ότι "κινδυνεύουμε" από τα hot-spots.


Η δική μου η ένσταση ήταν και είναι στην εμπορευματοποίηση της μπάντας των 2.4 GHz, πράγμα που αφενός θα δυσκόλευε τα δικά μας links λόγω της αύξησης του θορύβου και αφετέρου θα ήταν πολύ πιο δύσκολη η θέση μας και η νομιμοποίησή μας.
Από την άλλη πλευρά, δεν θα έλεγα όχι στην ύπαρξη hotspots σε σημεία που χρειάζονται, αρκεί η πρόσβαση να είχε λογικό κόστος.

Προσωπικά έχω δει να γίνεται χρήση laptop από έλληνες και ξένους σε αεροδρόμια (που είχαν hotspot). Σε πρόσφατο ταξίδι μου στην Ελβετία είδα οτι υπάρχουν πλέον access points ακόμη και μέσα στους τηλεφωνικούς θαλάμους της swisscom...
Φυσικά εκεί τα hotspots έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα του roaming, π.χ. στα Mc Donalds που έχουν hotspot, μπορείς να διαλέξεις από ποιόν ISP θα πάρεις internet και θα χρεωθεί η κάρτα σου από αυτόν (με διαφορετικό κόστος πιθανότατα). Το κόστος πάντως είναι ακόμη υψηλό π.χ. κάπου 5 ευρώ οι 2 ώρες και ίσως είναι ο μόνος λόγος που δεν φαίνεται να πιάνουν τα hotspots...

Και κάτι ακόμη, ενδεικτικό (; ) του τί θα γίνει:
Είδα προχθές στη σελίδα του ebusinessforum.gr ένα τρελλό poll:




> Έχετε δει ποτέ το Ebusiness forum μέσω ενός δικτύου ασύρματης πρόσβασης (hotspot)


Δεν ξέρω πόσοι έχουν ψηφίσει, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα είναι 83% Όχι και 17% Ναι ...

----------


## papashark

acoul, σωστά όλα αυτά που λες, αλλά δεν παύει η ΕΕΧΙ να ήταν γνωστή σε πολύ κόσμο απλά ως ένας φθηνός ISP. Δεν λέει ο Αχιλλέας ότι ήταν, αλλά λέει το πως ακουγόταν γενικότερα.

ΝetTraptor, καλά τα λές, έχουμε ένα κλίμα αποκρυφισμού και σκοταδισμού....

+ Racer  ::  


Εγώ πάντως που ασχολούμαι εκτενώς με το θέμα, όσοι τα έβαλαν και τα ακριβοπλήρωσαν, ακόμα τα πονάνε......

Όσοι δεν έβαλαν, είναι απλά ακόμα πιο δυστακτικοί

Στην ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ακόμα νοοτροποία ευρηζωνικότητας, καθώς και εφαρμογές που να το έχουν ανάγκη, οπότε δεν θα αναπτυχθεί γρήγορα. Όταν αρχίσει η ζήτηση, να είστε σύγουροι ότι θα γεμίσουμε  ::

----------

